# Dreamworks studio Drops High definnition for the short term



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

29/02/2008 _DreamWorks announced Thursday that it will end its support for the HD DVD high-definition format and will not release its Bee Movie in the format on March 11 as originally scheduled. Meanwhile, a Paramount spokesman has told the website High-Def Disc News that next week's releases of Into the Wild and Things We Lost in the Fire will be the studio's final ones in the format. It canceled its April 1 release of Sweeney Todd and its April 15 release of There Will Be Blood, but they did not indicate when or even if those titles will be issued in the Blu-ray format._

Sounds like Paramount is having second thoughts as to what it wants to do.
Its a shame because an animated movie like "Bee movie" would benefit greatly being out in High definition. I had to settle for the SD version because of this.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I think Blu-ray is going to have a hard time gaining full support of the studios. Blu-ray may lose to SD-DVD. :blink:


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

Bee Movie would be amazing on Blu-ray... let's put that one in the wish basket (along with Transformers!).

In Australia, Blu-ray is now being pushed in a HUGE way -- every HD screen has a BR player hooked up to it, and all our junk mail prominently advertises the latest BR players and discs. I know we're a tiny market compared to the US, but here at least BR is the next big thing. Took some time, but looks like we're there!


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Sonnie...I know you don't mean Secure Digital DVD, but that I do believe is *the* SD-DVD that will ultimately win this war. Sandisk's 30 gig card with a 50 gig around the corner bodes dark skies for Sony and their BD. 
Cheers,
Konky.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It could indeed... it will be interesting to see.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

From what I read this was because Dreamworks is still tied into their deal with HD DVD and cannot legally produce Blu-rays without giving back the $100 million they got out of the deal. The HD world isn't worth $100 million to the studios so it makes sense for them to wait. 

From what I recall Toshiba was the only entity with the power to release Dreamworks from the lock...


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

"Bee Movie" available at www.deepdiscount.com in HD-DVD format...pricey though at $31.92.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

I think that it's a shame for us consumers that the Dreamworks movies don't get released on HD at all. Unfortunately, the studios think may too much about how to get richer than how to get the customers happy


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

conchyjoe7 said:


> "Bee Movie" available at www.deepdiscount.com in HD-DVD format...pricey though at $31.92.


I have a feeling that if you try to order it that they wont have any stock. Bee Movie is and has not even hit the market in HD. Dreamworks canceled the run before it was even released.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> I think Blu-ray is going to have a hard time gaining full support of the studios. Blu-ray may lose to SD-DVD. :blink:


A agree, upscalers do a great job with SD-DVD and most people do not have ultra large screen...


----------

